# Wolverine to Boyne mountain Coyote hunting wheres best area



## bailenforcer (Jul 13, 2016)

I have property in Wolverine and live near Boyne Mountain, does anyone know of any areas around either that is promising for Coyote hunting? I am starting out new with Coyote and feral pigs. 

if anyone has solid suggestions for hunting Coyote or pig please let me know where the most promising areas near me...

Thanks..


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Have not heard of any pigs up this way. Lots of state land over by thumb lake.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Chandler Hills area.


----------



## bailenforcer (Jul 13, 2016)

I know of Chandler hills, are you talking about Coyote? Hogs?




Jimbos said:


> Chandler Hills area.


----------



## bailenforcer (Jul 13, 2016)

DNR claims some exist in Cheboygan county. 




NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Have not heard of any pigs up this way. Lots of state land over by thumb lake.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

I've seen coyotes out in the Weber lake area as well. Not sure how much pressure they get out there though


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

bailenforcer said:


> I know of Chandler hills, are you talking about Coyote? Hogs?


Coyotes, I've seen them while driving the roads, and it's in the general vicinity of Thumb Lake, which is a little to the south.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

That entire area is run hard by houndsmen all winter killing coyotes.


----------



## bailenforcer (Jul 13, 2016)

Are you talking about Chandler hills and or Thumb Lake road?




srconnell22 said:


> That entire area is run hard by houndsmen all winter killing coyotes.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

bailenforcer said:


> Are you talking about Chandler hills and or Thumb Lake road?


Yes, that's part of it. Basically, everything from old 27 west to 131.


----------



## bailenforcer (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks much





srconnell22 said:


> Yes, that's part of it. Basically, everything from old 27 west to 131.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Bailenforcer, Let me know if you want to hunt east of I-75. There are tons of yotes and fox over here and I have a little experience calling them. Both electric and mouth calls.

The Boyne area is hunted by cat hounds all Winter too. I know several of those guys and they hit it hard. When you stop and ask them what they are after they will say coyotes every time.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Please don't take me saying what I said the wrong way. I'm not trying to discourage you from hunting that area on behalf of the hound hunters. If you want to hunt that country, go ahead, you won't bother them a bit and vice versa. We used to run into callers from time to time and they never had any issues hunting and killing game around us. 

I'm just telling you so you don't expect it to yourself all winter. We generally killed 30+ a year out of that countryside when I hunted it and they haven't slowed down any.


----------



## bailenforcer (Jul 13, 2016)

No never discouraged I would hunt in July if it was legal. I do know that between Walloon lake and Boyne there are packs of Coyote because I hear them at night Yipping away. I literally have to when letting the dog out to bathroom at night carry a weapon because the stalked my pit bill and got within 50 to 75 feet of him in the dark after 11PM I could hear them that close loud and clear and he was a bit unnerved as they were in a 90 degree or more circle around him judging where the noises came from almost in all directions. I also heard others in the Village of Walloon comment about them being in the woods on the south end of the village between US131 and and the Walloon Village market area. I guess hunting them that close to the village doesn't happen. It is hit and miss they are in sizable concentrations for weeks then they seem to move farther out east of US 131. 




srconnell22 said:


> Please don't take me saying what I said the wrong way. I'm not trying to discourage you from hunting that area on behalf of the hound hunters. If you want to hunt that country, go ahead, you won't bother them a bit and vice versa. We used to run into callers from time to time and they never had any issues hunting and killing game around us.
> 
> I'm just telling you so you don't expect it to yourself all winter. We generally killed 30+ a year out of that countryside when I hunted it and they haven't slowed down any.


----------



## bailenforcer (Jul 13, 2016)

Cat hounds? as in the Cougars? I almost ran one over back in 2004 off Clarion road cutting though from Gaylord to Petoskey he literally almost got ran over. The retards at the DNR tried to tell me it was a dog and I was mistaken Funny thing is before the crackdown on owning Mountain lions/Cougars two of my closet friends and another fellow I knew had them as pets and I used to play around with them. So I am not foolish enough to not know the difference between a 160 pound Cougar and a Labrador. 

Where is east of I-75 for you? I have a cabin 6 miles south east of Wolverine ...






Wolverick said:


> Bailenforcer, Let me know if you want to hunt east of I-75. There are tons of yotes and fox over here and I have a little experience calling them. Both electric and mouth calls.
> 
> The Boyne area is hunted by cat hounds all Winter too. I know several of those guys and they hit it hard. When you stop and ask them what they are after they will say coyotes every time.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

bailenforcer said:


> Cat hounds? as in the Cougars? I almost ran one over back in 2004 off Clarion road cutting though from Gaylord to Petoskey he literally almost got ran over. The retards at the DNR tried to tell me it was a dog and I was mistaken Funny thing is before the crackdown on owning Mountain lions/Cougars two of my closet friends and another fellow I knew had them as pets and I used to play around with them. So I am not foolish enough to not know the difference between a 160 pound Cougar and a Labrador.
> 
> Where is east of I-75 for you? I have a cabin 6 miles south east of Wolverine ...


That's some thick stuff along there, doesn't surprise me one bit. I swear that I had a big cat track behind my house this spring.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Cats as in Bobcats.

I live north of town near the Lakehead complex. I have seen more foxes this years than ever. Even had one chase one of my cats up a tree thirty feet from me while I was checking the mail. Ran right past me standing in the drive in plain view.

Bailenforcer, I think you can hunt in July. Didn`t the state go to no closed season on coyote?


----------



## bailenforcer (Jul 13, 2016)

Correct, when I posted I forgot about it, but you are correct. 

http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...ves-year-round-coyote-hunt-michigan/83553624/





Wolverick said:


> Cats as in Bobcats.
> 
> I live north of town near the Lakehead complex. I have seen more foxes this years than ever. Even had one chase one of my cats up a tree thirty feet from me while I was checking the mail. Ran right past me standing in the drive in plain view.
> 
> Bailenforcer, I think you can hunt in July. Didn`t the state go to no closed season on coyote?


----------



## bailenforcer (Jul 13, 2016)

I was driving with three others all Hunters we got at the Walloon lake Junction and ran out in front of me was a damn Grey wolf, I stopped on the side of the road it walked a 200 degree circle around my car staring at it then ran into the swamps there, we were less that 10 feet from it, the DNR plain lied and said no way but they got flooded with no less than 21 pictures of Greys in peoples yards all withing a 7 mile radius or less of the Walloon lake US131 Junction. East of US131 is a lot of swamps they hide in. 




Jimbos said:


> That's some thick stuff along there, doesn't surprise me one bit. I swear that I had a big cat track behind my house this spring.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

bailenforcer said:


> I was driving with three others all Hunters we got at the Walloon lake Junction and ran out in front of me was a damn Grey wolf, I stopped on the side of the road it walked a 200 degree circle around my car staring at it then ran into the swamps there, we were less that 10 feet from it, the DNR plain lied and said no way but they got flooded with no less than 21 pictures of Greys in peoples yards all withing a 7 mile radius or less of the Walloon lake US131 Junction. East of US131 is a lot of swamps they hide in.


I completely believe you, Luv2huntup just see a pack of wild pigs just outside of Petoskey a mile from my place.


----------

